# Old movie light with DWA lamp



## Borad (Jun 29, 2011)

I couldn't find any mention of "DWA" on the forum, so I couldn't resist being first. I'm hanging on to this light for now. If I ever need a light like this, I'd be a little scared to use it because the lamp is obsolete and so old (maybe 40 years old), but I turned it on a couple of years ago and it worked. Pretty hot though.


----------



## goose2283 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great find! Looks like the DWA is a 250-watt PAR36 lamp, making about 18000 lumens at 3400 kelvin with a rated life of 4-8 hours, depending on where you source the lamp.

You should easily be able to replace it with a lower output lamp with a much longer lifespan.


----------



## Borad (Jul 7, 2011)

I knew it seemed bright but I didn't know the lumens. I just saw a demo of an 18000 lumen light on youtube. I guess it's safe for me to call it very bright.

I didn't even consider replacing the lamp since the one it came with is obsolete and I have no idea what other differences there are between today's lights and this one, but I'll keep in mind that's it's replaceable.


----------

